# Help!! Weak baby!!!



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

*Help! Weak baby --- UPDATE*

Our doe just kidded two of the babies are doing great but the little girl is very very tiny and weak. She wont stand or anything. I've given her pro-lyte plus and made sure she had colostrum! Any advice?


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Our large vet is coming out to look. Cross your fingers that she survives. Doesn't look too good though.


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

Hoping your little girl is doing better this morning!


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Our vet came out and helped at around 4 am last night, she tubed her and gave her some colostrum but she inhaled it and had a choking fit after which she looked dead. She pulled through the night it is now 9 am and I havent slept a wink. She can hold her head up, seems to be breathing well, and has normal stools. She wont walk yet though. We have a appointment with a different vet at two, and hopefully they can do something drastic! 

But I'm so happy God gave us two perfect boys and another day with this little girl!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

whats her temp? is she sucking or are you tubing her? 

has she had BoSe?


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

We cant get a temp yet but the inside of her mouth is warm. She is sucking, we have a bottle with her mothers colostrum in it and she has gotten a bit.

For some reason no vet offices carry BoSe around here :/ I'll check one more time to be safe.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try a feed store for Selenium gel


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay a feed store near us has it I will pick it up soon!


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

After getting a BoSe shot and subcutaneous fluids, she started to perk up.

She is standing and walking now and eating 2 - 3 ounces every two hours or so.

Here's some new pictures of her!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe so cute...glad she is standing..good sign...keep up the good work..


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

oh shes adorable  keep up the good work


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous! Hope she made it  I sometimes give weak kids / lambs a bit of honey on their tongue just to give them the energy to suckle etc....so hard when they are so weak and little....


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

She is SOOO Cute!!!!!!
So glad to hear she is doing better!!!!


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

She is adorable, I am saying a prayer for her. I hope next thing you know she is bouncing around full of life!


----------

